# Mauszeiger ändern



## cz3kit (4. Sep 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich würde gerne meinen Mauszeiger ändern. Ich habe danach auch schon gegoogelt und auch was gefunden, aber leider wir mein GIF nicht angezeigt. Ich wollte einem TExtField einen anderen Cursor hinzfügen, sieht bei mir etwa so aus:

```
Image pic = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("icons/schloss42.gif");
Cursor c = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(pic, new Point(10, 10), "Custom Cursor");
			
textField.setCursor(c);
```

Das ganze ist ein Projekt in Eclipse. Vielleicht ist auch die Pfadangabe falsch. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher. Immer wenn ich mit der Maus dann über das TextField gehe, wird nichts angezeigt. Weiß jemand einen Rat? 

Würde mich freuen.

Edit: Ich habe das mit der Pfadangabe überprüft und überarbeitet. Ich komme an diese Datei heran, aber leider wird der Cursor immer noch nicht angezeigt - es bleibt einfach unsichtbar.

Freundlcihe Grüße


----------



## KrokoDiehl (5. Sep 2010)

Aus der API der Methode createCustomCursor():


			
				API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Creates a new custom cursor object. If the image to display is invalid, the cursor will be hidden (made completely transparent), and the hotspot will be set to (0, 0).
> 
> Note that multi-frame images are invalid and may cause this method to hang.


...ist dein gif zufällig animiert?


----------

